# Work Experience Requirement Subclass 189



## ashftc89 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I have been trying to find the answer of question over the internet but didn't a specific answer. I want to apply for Permanent Residence in Australia under subclass 189. I am scoring 65 points out of the required 60 points. I am getting these points on behalf of age(30 points), education(15 points) and IELTS Superior (20 points). However, I have been told that work experience is mandatory (minimum 1 year in Oz, minimum 3 years international). If I don't have the work experience but I am over achieving the required score, will I be able to get a PR? At first I agreed to what people said it to me but after reading point number 6 of this article linked below I got confused and attached with a little bit of hope. Please correct me if I am assuming that that for subclass 189 no experience is required. Also, if I am wrong can you please explain what does point number 6 Threshold Work Experience point mean? Thanks 

Well I am a new member and not allowed to post a web link. So I will write down the point 6 which is the confusion:

6. Threshold Work Experience

The current recent work experience requirement for skilled migration (12 of the last 24 months) will not apply to the new visa subclasses.
As a result, people who have had a career break or change of occupation will have a better chance of qualifying for migration to Australia.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi -

The threshold work experience criteria was a requirement of the previous visas for this class prior to 1 July 2012 (ie subclass 175, etc) when these visas were replaced by the current 189/190 series.

However, you still need to get a skills assessment, which may take into account relevant work experience. Would highly suggest looking at the specific requirements for the skills assessment authority designated for your occupation code for their requirements.


----------



## mstone (Jan 21, 2013)

Does this mean you still need to have an occupation on the SOL1 even if you already have 65 points without taking into account points for skilled employment?


----------



## alexandra17 (May 26, 2013)

Hey, I have the exact same problem. I score 65 but I don't have any work experience. is there still a chance for us or do we have to wait for the longest 3 years?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Alexandra -

It depends on the skill assessors for your occupation, any licensing requirements if your occupation requires a license, and whether the sponsoring state (if you're going for a 190 or 489 sponsored visa) requires your occupation to have any minimum post-graduate work experience in order to get sponsored. But for current applicants, DIAC does not require any specific minimum amount of work experience if you can get the points other ways.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## alexandra17 (May 26, 2013)

Thank you for the reply.
I have a bachelor's degree in Business Administration, all courses studied in English. I graduated last year. I'm working on getting my NAATI accreditation.
The problem is I finished the academy of economic studies but worked as a copywriter in an advertising agency.
From all the research I've done so far, I understood that for emigrating they request at least 3 years of paid work in the field I've studied for my diploma.

If you say I still have a chance and not having to wait 3 more years to apply for visa you've made my day. No, my week actually!


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Alexandra -

What occupation are you planning on applying under?

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## alexandra17 (May 26, 2013)

Copywriter, same as here. I've already spoken with some agencies and I've been told to send my portfolio, but then I read about the work experience...
I'm 23, I could have worked for 3 years. But what about the 18 years old persons? It's a bit weird if it's mandatory.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi -

Generally 18-year old persons have a very hard time qualifying for skilled PR visas as these visas generally require academic credentials and/or significant work experience.

Have you considered working for 2 years under a 457 temporary work visa, then transitioning to PR under the ENS or RSMS employer-sponsored PR visa?

Short of that, that leaves skilled visas but these all require a skills assessment and getting through that process without a relevant academic qualification can be difficult.

Your thoughts?

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## alexandra17 (May 26, 2013)

Coming there to work for 2 years would be great. But the thing is I have a bachelor's degree in business administration and I want to work as a copywriter. Is there any chance I can get the temporary visa to come there and work in a different domain other than business administration?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Alexandra -

It would be easier to do this for a 457 visa (depending on how they change the rules on 1 July) than a PR visa as the skills assessment process currently is a much more demanding process than qualifying for a 457 where your work experience is the focus. So if you have good work experience as a copyrwriter, I think you would have a good chance of qualifying for a 457 visa in that field from a sponsoring employer, even with a BBA degree.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## KaranSharma (May 3, 2013)

Hi Everyone,

My Name is priyanka sharma. My husband is also applying for 189 subclass. We have few doubts.

1. Before Marriage, My Name was Priyanka Bharti. Now it is priyanka Sharma ( we have got it endorsed only on marriage certificate). whereas all my documents say Bharti only. should we mention this in the EOI for the question of "name change" ? or that is not required. If we have to mention that, then is marriage certificate a good enough of proof for name change...or is there any other document also that we need to produce to support the name change thing.

2. We have recently moved to Mumbai from Noida [ just 4-5 months back]. and staying on a rented apartment here. in the address column, do we need to fill this temporary address ? is it linked to Police clearacne certificate (PCC) in anyway ? or should we furnish the permanent address of Noida only ?? basically is it mandatory that you furnish the current address only even if it is not permanent ??

3. About PCC -- as we have recently moved to Mumbai, should we apply for PCC in mumbai only or we can also apply for the same in noida itself ? will police consider this short duration for providing PCC or is there any other process that we need to follow?

4. Spouse names are not endorsed on our passports. Is that a mandatory thing for PCC or is that required anywhere in this whole process? we have marriage certificate as a proof of relation.

Your help is much appreciated.

Thanks
Priyanka


----------



## alexandra17 (May 26, 2013)

Hey Mark,

Thank you so much. So how should I do, just send my CV and portolio to adertising agencies, explaining I am from Romania? And if they want to hire me, then I apply for the 457 visa?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi -

You can certainly do that - job boards and recruiters may also be helpful. An employer will need to already be setup to sponsor applicants for the 457 visa, or will need to become eligible to do so before you apply for your 457 visa to be sponsored by that employer.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## SkilledWorker (May 12, 2014)

Dear Mark,

Could you kindly let me know what is "the minimum number of years required for the paid work experience, visa -189"?
Thanks a lot.


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi -

See direct email to you - zero is the answer, unless required by a licensing authority or skills assessor for your occupation. There used to be a minimum number of years required by DIBP for the skilled independent visa (and other skilled visas) however for the 189 this no longer exists.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Imran Zahoor (May 10, 2014)

*Employment Assessment*

Dear Mark, 
I am a cost and management accountant from Pakistan. My qualification has been assessed to be equivalent to an Australian Bachelors degree by IPA (Accountant General is my nominated occupation). I have more than 10 years of experience. Is it compulsory to have my employment assessed from IPA too.

Getting my employment will cost me time and money both.

I intend to submit my application on Skill Select at the earliest.

I shall be grateful if you can guide me on this.

Regards,
Imran


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Imran -

Pls see response on the Ask Mark thread - strongly recommend you have IPA assess your work experience. 

Best,

Mark Northam


----------

